# Cape Cod Recommendations



## BeanoNYC (Jul 26, 2006)

....lets keep this clean Marc 

We're thinking about heading to Nantucket for our anniversary but I have never been there.  Any suggestions as far as lodging, restaurants, things to do?  Should I or shouldn't I ferry my car over.  Can I buy a t-shirt that says "I am the man from Nantucket?"


----------



## maineskier69 (Jul 26, 2006)

There once was this gut from Nantucket.....

Never been to ACK only MV.  I would bring a car to MV next time, but I know you need to put in a ferry reservation early if you plan on going in "peak season".


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 26, 2006)

maineskier69 said:
			
		

> but I know you need to put in a ferry reservation early if you plan on going in "peak season".



good to know .... we will be going around the 9th of August.  Too late, you think?


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2006)

Never been to Nantucket, but I wasn't overly impressed with Martha's Vineyard. I prefer the Cape East of Yarmouth (Dennis/Harwich/Chatham area) myself. Ahhhh....we'll be there in 10 days....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Never been to Nantucket, but I wasn't overly impressed with Martha's Vineyard. I prefer the Cape East of Yarmouth (Dennis/Harwich/Chatham area) myself. Ahhhh....we'll be there in 10 days....




See, I have no clue where these places are.  What is the advantage over Nantucket...I'm not married to the idea, I just want a nice place for our anniversary.


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> See, I have no clue where these places are.  What is the advantage over Nantucket...I'm not married to the idea, I just want a nice place for our anniversary.









Never been to Nantucket. My point is anything you get on MV, you can get on the Cape proper and you don't have to worry about ferrying a car over, feeling limited, etc...


----------



## smootharc (Jul 26, 2006)

*Maybe you could sneak a trip to....*



			
				BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> See, I have no clue where these places are.  What is the advantage over Nantucket...I'm not married to the idea, I just want a nice place for our anniversary.



Valley Nevado or Portillo past your wife without her getting suspicious....

***Please be advised that any inane advice given by Smootharc that you take which results in ruining your anniversary and your wife thinking you're an idiot and her assessing any penalties cannot be used against Smootharc in a court of law or in the court of "guy code".


----------



## jack97 (Jul 26, 2006)

*FWIW, my favorite place in the cape*

If you're going to the cape....

My favorite beach hike is in Wellfleet, it's on the bay side, along Great Island and ends at Jeremy Point. Got to watch the tide because parts of JP can vanish. Happened to my wife when she was a kid when her dad took them out there. Been there twice, scenary was beautiful and it seems like we were the only people at the beach. After the hike, there's places toward town with great seafood. 

Now I'm wishing I can go for a day.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Never been to Nantucket, but I wasn't overly impressed with Martha's Vineyard. I prefer the Cape East of Yarmouth (Dennis/Harwich/Chatham area) myself. Ahhhh....we'll be there in 10 days....


 
I prefer the lower Cape, Wellfleet, Truro, and yes, Provincetown. I'll be there as of this Sunday  . Funny how they refer to that as the lower Cape. Never been to Nantucket either but have been to MV a number of times and always enjoyed it. There are some differences from Cape Cod, the biggest is probably that it is more laid back. Nantucket is supposed to be even more laid back than MV, if that's possible


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 26, 2006)

My one cape vacation was to yarmouth had a great time but would rather go to York or rye area's.  The waters warmer on the cape but its about twice the drive length for me and mor expensive.


----------



## Marc (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, what?


If you're looking for t-shirts, you can get a shirt for "The Black Dog" inn or something from the Vineyard with a silhouette of a black dog on it that says "The Black Dog."

Alternatively, you can get a shirt similar to my friend's wich has a similar looking silhouette of a black dog, except this one is squatting and underneath it the caption reads "The Bad Dog."

I like the second one better.

:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Hey, what?
> 
> 
> If you're looking for t-shirts, you can get a shirt for "The Black Dog" inn or something from the Vineyard with a silhouette of a black dog on it that says "The Black Dog."
> ...


I have a "The Black Moose" shirt for New Hampshire...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have yet to visit Nantucket but my wife went with friends last fall.  I'll get some info. when I get home.  They hated one of the restaurants, poor service.  It was over the top snobby and the wait staff can smell money.  Besides the islands, consider Chatham.  Great restaurants and most of the shopping is located on one stretch of Main St (I don't know if its really called Main but you can't miss it).  They even have one of those Black Dog stores that Marc was talking about.  The original Black Dog is on MV.  If you are considering Chatham, Orleans, Dennis, or Brewster let me know.  I can definitely make some suggestions.  

Greg, looks like we will just miss you at the Cape.  We will be in Brewster Aug 11, 12, and 13.


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> I have yet to visit Nantucket but my wife went with friends last fall.  I'll get some info. when I get home.  They hated one of the restaurants, poor service.  It was over the top snobby and the wait staff can smell money.  Besides the islands, consider Chatham.  Great restaurants and most of the shopping is located on one stretch of Main St (I don't know if its really called Main but you can't miss it).  They even have one of those Black Dog stores that Marc was talking about.  The original Black Dog is on MV.  If you are considering Chatham, Orleans, Dennis, or Brewster let me know.  I can definitely make some suggestions.
> 
> Greg, looks like we will just miss you at the Cape.  We will be in Brewster Aug 11, 12, and 13.


Ever eat at Brax in Harwichport? That's one of our favorites! I can taste the lobster and steamers already...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Ever eat at Brax in Harwichport? That's one of our favorites! I can taste the lobster and steamers already...



Brax Landing?  Right on the water, great views?  If so, yes.  Really good food.  Brax and 400 Club are the only two placed in Harwich that I have eaten at.  My stomach knows Chatham and Orleans more intimately.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 26, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> I have yet to visit Nantucket but my wife went with friends last fall. I'll get some info. when I get home. They hated one of the restaurants, poor service. It was over the top snobby and the wait staff can smell money. Besides the islands, consider Chatham. Great restaurants and most of the shopping is located on one stretch of Main St (I don't know if its really called Main but you can't miss it). They even have one of those Black Dog stores that Marc was talking about. The original Black Dog is on MV. If you are considering Chatham, Orleans, Dennis, or Brewster let me know. I can definitely make some suggestions.
> 
> Greg, looks like we will just miss you at the Cape. We will be in Brewster Aug 11, 12, and 13.


 
Couple of things I always liked in Chatam, the band playing in the parks bandshell on Fridays and Chatam's Lighthouse beach at night, it's great hanging on that beach and just watching the light from the light house make it's swoops over the water. See the lobster in my avatar, former Cape Cod native


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 26, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ....lets keep this clean Marc
> 
> We're thinking about heading to Nantucket for our anniversary but I have never been there.  Any suggestions as far as lodging, restaurants, things to do?  Should I or shouldn't I ferry my car over.  Can I buy a t-shirt that says "I am the man from Nantucket?"


We've stayed at the Anchor Inn in Nantuckett.  Bed & Breakfast place near downtown.

Plenty of places to eat, and all of them good...Do not bring your car, however bring your bikes, beach towels, walking shoes and a rain slicker... there are plenty of bike rental shops with good equipment...

There are many t-shirt shops as well and many over-priced gift shops... for the most part Nantucket is a small "walking distance" community and every thing else is bicycling or a cab if your heading points far west or east...

Take the hi-speed passenger ferry and not the slow boat...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 26, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Couple of things I always liked in Chatam, the band playing in the parks bandshell on Fridays and Chatam's Lighthouse beach at night, it's great hanging on that beach and just watching the light from the light house make it's swoops over the water. See the lobster in my avatar, former Cape Cod native



Nice!  We like Chatham Light too.  That is where I proposed to my wife.  Looking forward to getting up there later this month.  But for me, the best time is after Labor Day.  You can actually relax instead of cursing the fact that you can't make a left or right on 6A because the traffic is so bad.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 26, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> Nice! We like Chatham Light too. That is where I proposed to my wife. Looking forward to getting up there later this month. But for me, the best time is after Labor Day. You can actually relax instead of cursing the fact that you can't make a left or right on 6A because the traffic is so bad.


 
Damn boy! Tough to beat that one for romance.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 26, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Damn boy! Tough to beat that one for romance.




<<<Queen Mary's Rose Garden, Regents Park, London for this guy 

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.  It looks like I can start putting everything together.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 26, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> Nice! We like Chatham Light too. That is where I proposed to my wife. Looking forward to getting up there later this month. But for me, the best time is after Labor Day. You can actually relax instead of cursing the fact that you can't make a left or right on 6A because the traffic is so bad.


 
For the longest time I just head up to N. Truro and camp out about 1 mile from the beach. No problems with traffic, it's all back roads, drive the truck on the beach, find a nice spot and start a fire, and just hang out, love it!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 26, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> For the longest time I just head up to N. Truro and camp out about 1 mile from the beach. No problems with traffic, it's all back roads, drive the truck on the beach, find a nice spot and start a fire, and just hang out, love it!



I want to give that a go one of these days.  We do a lot of long weekends and one big 9 day trip every year.  It be nice to spend a few nights sleeping that close to the beach.


----------



## Greg (Jul 27, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> Brax Landing?  Right on the water, great views?  If so, yes.  Really good food.  Brax and 400 Club are the only two placed in Harwich that I have eaten at.  My stomach knows Chatham and Orleans more intimately.


Yup. Brax Landing. Food is good and pretty reasonable, and it's casual (two kids, that's important). We usually try to get there early by 5 or 5:15 to beat the crowds and get a good seat. Counting the days...

Would love to get some other recommendations for the Chatham area. Something like Brax is a good baseline for what we like (casual family atmosphere, but still good food).



			
				andyzee said:
			
		

> Couple of things I always liked in Chatam, the band playing in the parks bandshell on Fridays and Chatam's Lighthouse beach at night, it's great hanging on that beach and just watching the light from the light house make it's swoops over the water. See the lobster in my avatar, former Cape Cod native


Have you ever seen the a cappella group, Hyannis Sound? They're pretty good. Funny thing about all this talk about engagements. We saw Hyannis Sound in Burlington shortly before I proposed to my wife on Lake Champlain...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Would love to get some other recommendations for the Chatham area. Something like Brax is a good baseline for what we like (casual family atmosphere, but still good food).



I'll start with the least casual and work my way up....

Kreme n Cone - Typical Cape Cod fry-shack, outdoor seating, not much in the way of views, family oriented and very affordable
The Chatham Squire - It is a bar with a dinning area, but if you go around 5 PM most people are there for dinner.  The Squire is a classic Chatham hang-out. 
Chatham Wayside Inn - Good food and located in the center of the shopping area
Blue Coral - I have never eaten there but they have a really cool outdoor garden seating area.  It opened this summer.  Its tucked behind the main shopping drag so its nice and quiet.
The Tavern at Chatham Bars Inn - Chatham Bars Inn is probably the nicest place to stay in Chatham.  Worth a drive-by just to take a look at the facility and view.  The Tavern is there casual dinning option.  Great food, great atmosphere, and view.  Its probably the most expensive on this list.

And if the kiddies want ice cream (I always do)...
Emack and Bolios - Located just behind the shops on the main drag.  Good ice cream but the line is usually out the door.
The Old School House - If you drive from Harwich to Chatham (I think its RT 28 ) you will see this place on your left.  Its not located near the shopping area but its a Cape Cod classic.  As with Emack's, there will probably be a line out the door.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 27, 2006)

I love my wife.  I asked her for some input and this is what she sent me...

Chatham Bars Inn ~ 508.945.0096 Shore Road, Chatham, MA 02633 

Chatham Squire Restaurant ~ 508.945.0945 487 Main Street, Chatham, MA 02633 

Chatham Wayside Inn ~ 508.945.5550 (Tell them they can go to the bandstand concerts with the kids during the summer - I think they are on Friday nights).  512 Main Street, Chatham, MA 02633 

Blue Coral Seaside Cuisine & Spirits ~ 508.348.0485 (in the courtyard if they want an outside experience - I don't know if it's kid friendly though - since they have a limited menu, it may just be somewhere where he and the wife want to go)  483 Main Street, Chatham, MA 02633 

Cape Cod Burrito Co. ~ 508.348.0108
637 Main Street, Chatham, MA 02633 

Impudent Oyster ~ 508.945.3545
15 Chatham Bars Ave, Chatham, MA 02633

Kream 'n' Kone ~ 508.945.3308 (definitely recommend for kids!!!)
1653 Main Street, Chatham, MA 02633

Larry's PX ~ 508.945.3964 (good for b'fast)
1591 Main Street, Chatham, MA 02633

Pate's Restaurant ~ 508.945.9777
Route 28, Chatham, MA 02633


----------



## Greg (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice! Thanks. We've eaten at many of those. We're gonna try Pate's this year. Oh yeah - Schoolhouse Ice Cream is great! There's also a big ice cream place right near the center of Harwichport. Also, in Harwichport is the Weatherdeck, a great fried seafood place.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Nice! Thanks. We've eaten at many of those. We're gonna try Pate's this year. Oh yeah - Schoolhouse Ice Cream is great! There's also a big ice cream place right near the center of Harwichport. Also, in Harwichport is the Weatherdeck, a great fried seafood place.



We spend so much time in Chatham, Brewster, and Orleans that we often neglect Harwich.  We made a pact this summer to get over there more.  Besides, Brax the only other place I have spent time is the Harwichport Golf Course (dumpy little place but its cheap and you don't need to reserve a tee time).  Oh yeah, we tried that Mexican place.  OK food, poor service, GREAT selection of tequila's.


----------



## Greg (Jul 27, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> We spend so much time in Chatham, Brewster, and Orleans that we often neglect Harwich.  We made a pact this summer to get over there more.  Besides, Brax the only other place I have spent time is the Harwichport Golf Course (dumpy little place but its cheap and you don't need to reserve a tee time).  Oh yeah, we tried that Mexican place.  OK food, poor service, GREAT selection of tequila's.


Check out Harwichport, I think on Wednesday nights. They have a bunch of local bands set up in various areas/parking lots that jam for an hour or two; everything from big jam bands to a guy with a guitar. It's pretty cool.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

After what I learned on this thread, I think I'm leaning towards the eastern cape now.  The cost of ferrying over my car and/or taking the chance of taking the ferry without the car and feeling stranded AND the cost of hotels is worrying me.  So, If we go to Chatham can anyone recommend a romantic hotel in town so we can walk if I want to have a few drinks at dinner?  .... or would Chatham not be a good spot for us.  Sorry about my ignorance .... I can always help out on Shelter Island, North Fork/South Fork long island if you guys ever want...


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

Can't recommend a good hotel, never actually stayed in Chatam. But I do think it's a good spot for someone that has never been to the Cape before. It's a nice little town and is pretty much central to the Cape, so you can always take day trips to other areas.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> After what I learned on this thread, I think I'm leaning towards the eastern cape now.  The cost of ferrying over my car and/or taking the chance of taking the ferry without the car and feeling stranded AND the cost of hotels is worrying me.  So, If we go to Chatham can anyone recommend a romantic hotel in town so we can walk if I want to have a few drinks at dinner?  .... or would Chatham not be a good spot for us.  Sorry about my ignorance .... I can always help out on Shelter Island, North Fork/South Fork long island if you guys ever want...



I just love this thread.

The Chatham Bars Inn is amazing but pricey.  If you are going for your anniversary you will score major points.  They have a formal dinning area and The Tavern which is less formal.  Both are great.  Check with the staff, but I think it is within walking distance of the main area of town.  We usually drive into the shopping area, park the car and then walk around.  After we wrap up we hop in the car and swing around the block to gaze and drool at the Inn.

The Chatham Wayside Inn is located smack dab in the middle of everything.  They have a nice restaurant and are in walking distance all the restaurants, shops, and the Squire.  I noticed the NYC in your name so you might want to be careful if there is a Sox game on. ;-) The Squire is a good mix of locals and tourists.  

From the towns I know, Chatham is the most conducive to getting around without a car.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

Up next, List of Things to do on the Cape! BeanoNYC, for you, I am will to go up this Sunday to do some reconnaissance!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> I just love this thread.



I'm learning a lot from everyone, thanks.  I do like the crotch rash thread better though 



> The Chatham Bars Inn is amazing but pricey.  If you are going for your anniversary you will score major points.  They have a formal dinning area and The Tavern which is less formal.  Both are great.  Check with the staff, but I think it is within walking distance of the main area of town.  We usually drive into the shopping area, park the car and then walk around.  After we wrap up we hop in the car and swing around the block to gaze and drool at the Inn.
> 
> The Chatham Wayside Inn is located smack dab in the middle of everything.  They have a nice restaurant and are in walking distance all the restaurants, shops, and the Squire.



Sounds nice, I'm going to check these two out.



> I noticed the NYC in your name so you might want to be careful if there is a Sox game on. ;-)



<<<This Yankee fan never met a Sox Fan that he couldn't get along with.  Some gentle jabs back and forth, maybe, but we will always find the common ground of our love of baseball.  I appreciate the warning though!


Great information...Thanks.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Up next, List of Things to do on the Cape! BeanoNYC, for you, I am will to go up this Sunday to do some reconnaissance!




When are you up there till, Andy?  We're looking somewhere around the 6th or 7th.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> When are you up there till, Andy? We're looking somewhere around the 6th or 7th.


 
Just as in Killington, we'll miss each other. I'm going up this Sunday and returning next Friday


----------



## Greg (Jul 27, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> I just love this thread.
> 
> The Chatham Bars Inn is amazing but pricey.  If you are going for your anniversary you will score major points.  They have a formal dinning area and The Tavern which is less formal.  Both are great.  Check with the staff, but I think it is within walking distance of the main area of town.  We usually drive into the shopping area, park the car and then walk around.  After we wrap up we hop in the car and swing around the block to gaze and drool at the Inn.
> 
> ...



Sounds like The Chatham Wayside Inn is perfect for you. Right in the middle of the shopping area. And Andy is right on stating that Chatham is great for a first time visitor Cape Codder. We love it out there and we've been making it our annual big family trip for a week each summer. I think my wife and I are on our 7th year in a row; third with kids. Don't get me wrong; I really want to visit Nantucket someday, but I think the hassle of ferrying a car (probably more necessary on MV) is just a pain; not to mention the expense. Good luck!

Should I retitle this thread for you?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> <<<This Yankee fan never met a Sox Fan that he couldn't get along with.  Some gentle jabs back and forth, maybe, but we will always find the common ground of our love of baseball.  I appreciate the warning though!



I'm the same way.  I never understood the Sox/Yanks fans that truly hate someone for their affiliation.  Go Bombers!!!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Just as in Killington, we'll miss each other. I'm going up this Sunday and returning next Friday



Too bad...we're looking to do a midweek thing the week after.  Until next time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 27, 2006)

I got hooked on the Cape in college.  I went up with my girlfriend to stay at her families place in Brewster.  I liked it so much that I decided to marry into the family.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Should I retitle this thread for you?



If you could, Greg ... we may get some more traffic now that I'm looking into the Cape in general...thanks.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

OK, things to do:


See band in the park bandshell on a Friday's. Tip and a guy frum NYC may not understand this: Take a blanket and lay it out Friday morning to reserve your spot. Believe me it will be there at night when you go to see the band 
Check out Coast Guard Beech at night, just sit on the beech and hang out. It's peacefull and the light from the light house is great.
If you feel adventurous, take a ride to Provincetown, this place makes San Fransico look totaly straight! It's a fun place for tourists.
If you're into biking, try on the Provincetown dunes, great sites.
Take you time and checkout the other towns and beaches on the Cape


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> OK, things to do:
> 
> 
> See band in the park bandshell on a Friday's. Tip and a guy frum NYC may not understand this: Take a blanket and lay it out Friday morning to reserve your spot. Believe me it will be there at night when you go to see the band
> ...



The dunes up in Provincetown are great.  Art's Dune Tours are great, especially the sunset one.  You can even bring a cooler of libations if you so choose.  As for the bike trails up there, andyzee is right.  We just discovered them over 4th of July weekend.  If you follow the signs for Race Point you will find a visitors center and tons of parking.  P-Town is great if you remember you are on their turf.  I've been hit-on a number of times in front of my wife.  Take it as a compliment.  P-Town also has some outstanding restaurants.

I can't remember when you are going, but the Cape League wraps up in a couple of weeks.  Its a great opportunity to see some up and coming ball players.  If you do get a chance to see a game the same blanket rule andyzee mentioned applies.  My wives family doesn't miss a game and they always go out of there way to drop off their chairs.  Its kinda funny to see the grass covered in chairs and blankets with no game going on.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

Plenty of good theater in CC as well, Chatam has a nice theater for more mainstream stuff. There's one in Wellfleet, that's less mainstream. Going there to see a play next week, it's got nudity and sexual situations  sounds interesting.  http://www.what.org/


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 27, 2006)

Beano - 

Check out the Olde Sea Pines Inn in Brewster.  My brother got married there last summer, it's a great location (right on 6A in the middle of the Cape), it's a beautiful 1850 building, etc etc.  My whole family stayed there and some friends and we had a blast for 4 days.  As I recall it was about $150/night, but I could be wrong.

Daytrips/Notes - 

Marconi Beach in Wellfleet is my favorite part of the National Seashore.
Kettle ponds all over the Cape for fresh water swimming.
Ocean water at south-facing beaches will be 6-10*F warmer than east-facing beaches.  
The Cape Cod Bike Trail runs 25 miles from Dennis thru all the little towns up to Wellfleet and was just re-paved.   
Paine's Creek beach in Brewster - low tide goes out about 4 miles.  It's incredible.  
Kate's seafood - clam fritters right on Paine's Creek Road in Brewster.
The Brewster General Store - 150 years old and has the longest candy counter in Mass.    
Cape Cod League baseball at night.  Free Americana.  
The Woodshed on 6A in Brewster - leave the kids home and rock all night.  
Take the ferry to the Vineyard for the day.  Rent mopeds and ride past "Jaws Beach".  
Then ride the carousel in Oak Bluffs. 
The Vineyard is great for a daytrip (IMHO).  If you're under 60, stay on the Cape for much more fun, and if you go to MV to rip it up, avoid Vineyard Haven because it's a dry town.  
Go on a whalewatch in P-town.  Come back and sit on Commercial Street and people-watch.  
Play 9 holes of golf at Highland Links in North Truro. Perched on a cliff 125 feet above the Atlantic, I'll bet it's the only course in America with a lighthouse just off the 8th fairway.  
Get a yummy and cheap lobster at Captain Elmer's in Orleans.  You can overpay anywhere. 
And finally - The world-famous, fabulous Beachcomber in Wellfleet (overlooking Cahoon Hollow beach).  For some reason, Sunday is THE day to go to the Beachcomber, but any afternoon/evening after 4PM should do.  Great reggae and other types of music, lots of good-looking , suntanned people to look at, cheap drinks and big fun.  I wish I could still go there......

Have fun.  If I think up anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Beano -
> 
> Check out the Olde Sea Pines Inn in Brewster.  MY brother got married there last summer, it's a great location (right on 6A in the middle of the Cape), it's a beautiful 1850 building, etc etc.  My whole family stayed there and some friends and we had a blast for 4 days.  As I recall it was about $150/night, but I could be wrong.
> 
> ...



OMG.....so much good info, folks.  Thanks so much!  Olde Sea Pines sounds like the Publik House in Sturbridge Mass.  We had a slanted room, the whole 9 yards.  This is the kinda stuff we're looking for.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 27, 2006)

Block Island is a great place to go during the summer..http://www.blockisland.com/
Beano...Why not hit the Hamptons?Its like an hour and a half drive from you?


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

A few of my favorite things:

Biking on the Provincetown Dunes
Hanging with the wife in Wellfleet Harbor, nice art galleries in this town
Lobster feast at our campsite
And the last two are me and my wife parasailing


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2006)

And some more:

Sunset over Ptown
Hanging on beach in Truro with wife and friend
Romantic moment on Truro beach
Wife and friend on Truro beach
Eh, some of the crazies in Ptown.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Beano -
> Get a yummy and cheap lobster at Captain Elmer's in Orleans. You can overpay anywhere.


 
Some great suggestions from ChileMass, I've done a number of them. With regards to the lobster, I just purchase it in a seafood store, most will cook it for you. This may not be practical for all, but works for me since we always camp out. Just buy lobsters, have the store cook them, bring them back to the camp site, and dump them on the picnic table and eat. Once we're done, hose off table  . Years ago me and my wife, would split a 5 pounder for lunch, a 10 pounder for dinner :lol: . You could see a pic one of our feasts above. I don't know what all the fuss is about Maine lobster, never had one that tasted as good as a Cape Cod lobster.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Some great suggestions from ChileMass, I've done a number of them. With regards to the lobster, I just purchase it in a seafood store, most will cook it for you. This may not be practical for all, but works for me since we always camp out. Just buy lobsters, have the store cook them, bring them back to the camp site, and dump them on the picnic table and eat. Once we're done, hose off table  . Years ago me and my wife, would split a 5 pounder for lunch, a 10 pounder for dinner :lol:  . You could see a pic of the above. I don't know what all the fuss is about Maine lobster, never had one that tasted as good as a Cape Cod lobster.



I second that.  Good stuff Chile.  The Old Sea Pines is a great place to stay as well.  It was one of the places we considered for our wedding.  If it could fit 25 more people we would have had the reception there.  We ended up at Captain Linenell House.  Cap. Linnell was recently voted most romantic dinner spot for their area of the Cape.  Excellent food!  

We do the cooked lobsters from the fish market also.  The money you save by not going to a restaurant can be invested back into your lobster!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 28, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Block Island is a great place to go during the summer..http://www.blockisland.com/
> Beano...Why not hit the Hamptons?Its like an hour and a half drive from you?



I was thinking of Block Island too.  As for the Hamptons, we really don't dig what the scene has become nowadays.  We prefer the North Fork and Shelter Island and we were just there last week with my wife's family.  (Tangers, Wine Tasting, Stops at the farm stands, Beer at Claudios, Through Shelter Island, Dinner at B.Smiths in Sag Harbor, Back Home!)  ....oh and yes, I did look for you and Mrs. ALLSKIING while out on 25.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2006)

7 days....


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2006)

2 days  :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I was thinking of Block Island too.  As for the Hamptons, we really don't dig what the scene has become nowadays.  We prefer the North Fork and Shelter Island and we were just there last week with my wife's family.  (Tangers, Wine Tasting, Stops at the farm stands, Beer at Claudios, Through Shelter Island, Dinner at B.Smiths in Sag Harbor, Back Home!)  ....oh and yes, I did look for you and Mrs. ALLSKIING while out on 25.


Sweet...I was at Claudios last Sat..:blink:


----------



## 2knees (Jul 28, 2006)

If any of these are repeats i apologize.  i saw the title but i dont have time right now to read the whole thing.

If the cape is the destination check out
Cahoon Hollow beach  aka the Beach Comber in wellfleet  Great beach, crappy hike back up.  Only restaurant/bar that i know of on the beach.
Woodshed in brewster.  Best bar on the cape hands down.
Cape Cod baseball.  Great talent comes  through there.
Marconi Beach/Lighthouse Beach are nice
First Encounter on the bay side in Eastham is good for warmer water.

I got nothing for restaurants or places to stay, we always stay at our aunts place and generally cook for ourselves.  Although, Arnolds on rt 6 in eastham is very relaxed and does offer great food, imho.  But we dont typically go out looking for anything formal.  Vacations, for us, are for kickin back.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

14 days for me.  8)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok, we're all set for Aug 6th-10th in Chatham.  On Grassi's suggestion, we're staying at The Chatham Wayside Inn.  We looked at the Chatham Bars Inn, but we figured we wont be spending too much time at the hotel and we could save a few bucks for other things.  In addition, we liked the reviews on  Tripadvisor  for the Wayside better.
Now .... my wife is dead set on Whale Watching.  Is it worth it?  Any suggestions for the best way to get there?  I'm thinking I95 to I195.


----------



## Greg (Jul 29, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for the best way to get there?  I'm thinking I95 to I195.


For you? Yeah, 95 to 195. We'll be getting to the house in Dennisport on the 9th. Not sure if we'll do the Chatham shops thing before you leave, but you never know. The girls will probably want to head there at some point so I'll keep an eye out for you if we do. Say hi if you see me (probably a big group - heading up with the in-laws)..


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 29, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> ....Now .... my wife is dead set on Whale Watching.  Is it worth it?...



Oh, yes - whalewatching is incredibly cool.  If it's a beautiful sunny day and the ocean is like a millpond, you'll have a great time, plus a friend just told me yesterday that for whatever reason, this summer is one of the best in a long time for the number of whales off the MA coast.  Out of P-town, take the Portuguese Princess or the Dolphin Fleet from the main wharf at the end of Commercial St.  

One serious word of caution - if you go on a day that is rough, be sure to take some Bonine or other non-drowsy motion-sickness medication an hour before the boat leaves or you will be sorry.  If an amusement park roller coaster makes you sick, or you have any concerns about your stomach, take the drugs cuz once you are on the boat there's no getting off it.  I took a whalewatch cruise out of Gloucester several years ago and once we cleared the harbor we were in 8-12 foot swells for 2.5 hours out and 2.5 hours back.  Of the 100 people on the boat, probably 75 were puking over the side, including me.  It was the most miserable 5 hours of my life.  

But - the last whalewatch I went on (Port. Princess) was 2 years ago on a clear, gorgeous day with humpbacks leaping and breaching all over, a bunch of Minkes and a couple of Finbacks cruising by silently and even a big (20') basking shark who was green and eerie.   Hot day, cold beer, cool whales and a great day.  You'll have a lot of fun.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Now .... my wife is dead set on Whale Watching.  Is it worth it?


Yes, do it.  Chile gave good advice, so I won't bother repeating too much.  The only thing I'll repeat is the recommendation to go out of P-Town.  We went on a whale watching cruise from somewere else on the Cape and it seemed like we spent more time getting to the spots where the whales were then when we left out of P-Town.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 30, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Oh, yes - whalewatching is incredibly cool.  If it's a beautiful sunny day and the ocean is like a millpond, you'll have a great time, plus a friend just told me yesterday that for whatever reason, this summer is one of the best in a long time for the number of whales off the MA coast.  Out of P-town, take the Portuguese Princess or the Dolphin Fleet from the main wharf at the end of Commercial St.
> 
> One serious word of caution - if you go on a day that is rough, be sure to take some Bonine or other non-drowsy motion-sickness medication an hour before the boat leaves or you will be sorry.  If an amusement park roller coaster makes you sick, or you have any concerns about your stomach, take the drugs cuz once you are on the boat there's no getting off it.  I took a whalewatch cruise out of Gloucester several years ago and once we cleared the harbor we were in 8-12 foot swells for 2.5 hours out and 2.5 hours back.  Of the 100 people on the boat, probably 75 were puking over the side, including me.  It was the most miserable 5 hours of my life.
> 
> But - the last whalewatch I went on (Port. Princess) was 2 years ago on a clear, gorgeous day with humpbacks leaping and breaching all over, a bunch of Minkes and a couple of Finbacks cruising by silently and even a big (20') basking shark who was green and eerie.   Hot day, cold beer, cool whales and a great day.  You'll have a lot of fun.




Sounds great.   This  is what I had come up with as an option before you posted so we're on the same page.  I have a good pair of sea legs but I'm a bit worried about my wife.  Thanks for the advice on the motion sickness.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 30, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> For you? Yeah, 95 to 195. We'll be getting to the house in Dennisport on the 9th. Not sure if we'll do the Chatham shops thing before you leave, but you never know. The girls will probably want to head there at some point so I'll keep an eye out for you if we do. Say hi if you see me (probably a big group - heading up with the in-laws)..



Cool, I'll look for you.  We'll be leaving sometime on the 10th though.  

I'm actually trying to talk my wife into leaving for the trip a few days early and camping.  We'll see how my power of persuasion works in the upcoming week.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Sounds great.   This  is what I had come up with as an option before you posted so we're on the same page.



I'm pretty sure that's who we used.  No complaints about them that I can remember, it was several years ago though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 31, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll look for you.  We'll be leaving sometime on the 10th though.
> 
> I'm actually trying to talk my wife into leaving for the trip a few days early and camping.  We'll see how my power of persuasion works in the upcoming week.



Good move coming back mid-week.  95 South on Sunday afternoon is a parking lot.  Our trips to the Cape became much more enjoyable now that we live in Trumbull and can go 15 -> 91 -> 84 etc etc.  We are heading up in the evening on the 10th or really early on the 11th.  

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 31, 2006)

A bunch of my earlier Chatham picks were directed towards Greg and the family.  If you are going up to celebrate your anniversary (I think that was the reason for the trip):

Christian's - Good food, good atmosphere, you see people in there all dressed up or even shorts and sandals.  They have a movie themed menu.  We had dinner here before I proposed down at Chatham Light.
Impudent Oyster - Kind of dark, but cozy.  The tables are kind of close together but it seems to attract more couples and groups of adults than families.  When we eat in Chatham we seem to end up here if nothing else is striking our fancy.
The Rue Bar (I think that is the name, or something similar) - There menu is a more modern and trendy.  Good food and cool decor.  It is a converted Friendly's.  At second glance you can totally see it.
Marley's - I went there 7 or 8 years ago when it first opened.  From what I remember the food was good.  They are still packing them in so they must be doing something right.
Pate's - A staple in Chatham for years.  I have yet to dine there.  Maybe in a few weeks when we are up there...
The Red Nun and The Chatham Squire are the two true bars in town.  I prefer the Squire and it is within walking distance of the Wayside Inn. :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 31, 2006)

My wife nixed the camping plans on account of the crazy heat we've been having.  I'm currently looking for a clean yet cheap hotel/motel to fill in the time before we check into the wayside.  I have my eye on  The Beach 'N' Towne Motel  but I'm not sure just how secluded it is.  I'm currently working on getting my wife's bike ridable, so we can trek a little.  I hope to bike a lot.  I get my guide books on Cape Cod tomorrow so the maps should be a better help on where to pick a cheap weekend spot.

We're both teachers and are off for the summer, so a midweek thing is a no-brainer.  If we do head in for the weekend, I think we'll take the Ferry to New London to avoid some of the B.S. 

Dave .... if you're still subscribed to this thread, do I need a reservation from Orient Point on a Sat or Sunday?

Grassi...Thanks for the suggestions for couples, they will come in handy.


----------



## Greg (Jul 31, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I'm currently looking for a clean yet cheap hotel/motel to fill in the time before we check into the wayside.  I have my eye on  The Beach 'N' Towne Motel  but I'm not sure just how secluded it is.


Are you looking for something secluded? We've stayed at the *Stone Horse Motel*. It's on the Harwich/Chatham line. Its nothing fancy, but it's clean and not in any busy area. It's on the left on 28 as you approach Chatham. Could be a great opportunity to check out Harwichport which is nice too. Also really close to Brax Landing (great casual seafood). We're not too big on Marley's restaurant - it's okay, just kind of a let-down after Brax which we love (we're more into the casual thing)...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 31, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Are you looking for something secluded?



Actually, we're looking for something close to the action.  It may change for the next trip once we know the area better.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 31, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Dave .... if you're still subscribed to this thread, do I need a reservation from Orient Point on a Sat or Sunday?


No question....They fill up quick in the summer. The only good this is that they run them every half hour to an hour so thats nice.... In the winter its like every 2 to 3 hrs.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 31, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> We're both teachers and are off for the summer


I think I hate you...;-)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 31, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> No question....They fill up quick in the summer. The only good this is that they run them every half hour to an hour so thats nice.... In the winter its like every 2 to 3 hrs.




I'm worried that I might miss a reserved time.  I never time how long it takes to get out there.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 1, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I'm worried that I might miss a reserved time.  I never time how long it takes to get out there.


Welcome to my world...I have had more than a few trips back from VT that have stressed me out due to making the ferry. I would give yourself 3 hrs to make the trip just to be safe, then you wont have any worries.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 1, 2006)

If I miss it, you're meeting me in Orient for a cocktail!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 1, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> If I miss it, you're meeting me in Orient for a cocktail!


No problem, sounds like fun...do you have my cell#?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 2, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> No problem, sounds like fun...do you have my cell#?



I don't, Dave.  We're looking to take a 9:30/10:00 am though.  Bars out there not open THAT early, are they?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh .... we booked the Sheraton in Hyannis for Sunday night so we can squeeze in an extra day.  I'm going to print this thread up for reference.  Thanks for all the help guys.  Grassi, please thank your wife for her help as well.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 2, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Oh .... we booked the Sheraton in Hyannis for Sunday night so we can squeeze in an extra day.  I'm going to print this thread up for reference.  Thanks for all the help guys.  Grassi, please thank your wife for her help as well.



No problem.  Enjoy the Cape.  It can be addicting...


----------



## Greg (Aug 2, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Oh .... we booked the Sheraton in Hyannis for Sunday night so we can squeeze in an extra day.  I'm going to print this thread up for reference.  Thanks for all the help guys.  Grassi, please thank your wife for her help as well.


We like to poke around the Ocean Avenue pier in Hyannis each year. They also have some boat tours of the Kennedy compund which are usually a nice little boat ride. Hyannis is supposed to have some decent night life too...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 2, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I don't, Dave.  We're looking to take a 9:30/10:00 am though.  Bars out there not open THAT early, are they?


PM sent.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 5, 2006)

:lol: Just got back. It was a good time in the Wellfleet/Truro/Ptown area


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 5, 2006)

I leave tomorrow at 7:00.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 5, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I leave tomorrow at 7:00. I'm looking forward to it.


 
I'm sure you'll have a great time. Today was the start of some really great weather. Do you have any plans? How long will you be up for?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 6, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll have a great time. Today was the start of some really great weather. Do you have any plans? How long will you be up for?




We have "loose" plans.  We don't want to keep to a strict itinerary.  I've printed up this thread and am bringing it along for ideas. We also purchased a cape cod guide book.  I just stepped outside and it's 75 degrees right now.  Should be a nice drive up.  I went to book the ferry to New London yesterday but it was booked already.  I'm hoping that the traffic on 95 today will be southbound (well really westbound in CT.)  I learned a valuable lesson on booking the ferry.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2006)

Quick hint, I usually take I-84 to I-90 to I-495 to Cape Cod, it adds a few miles but keeps you off of I-95 where traffic could be real bad on weekends.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 6, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Quick hint, I usually take I-84 to I-90 to I-495 to Cape Cod, it adds a few miles but keeps you off of I-95 where traffic could be real bad on weekends.



Nice avatar!  Thanks for the tip.  By the time I get to Bridgeport, I'll have figured out if it's worth staying on 95.  If not, I'll just head up rt 11 (I Think that's it, I'll know it when I see it) to 84.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> :lol: Just got back. It was a good time in the Wellfleet/Truro/Ptown area


Nice new avatar Andy!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Nice new avatar Andy!


 
Thanks guys :grin:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 6, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I went to book the ferry to New London yesterday but it was booked already.  I'm hoping that the traffic on 95 today will be southbound (well really westbound in CT.)  I learned a valuable lesson on booking the ferry.


I warned you:razz: :smash: :wink:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Rich i dont think 95 will be bad today , i drive on it everyday between stamford and Milford just past Bdpt.. Worst case scenario take the Merritt, u wont accumlate all those extra miles as it just runs 5miles north of 95, from there u can get 91 north to 84 ect.. Steve


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2006)

*Trip Report*

What a great time we had in Cape Cod!  Here are the details of our trip:

Day 1:

	We left the house at 7:30 AM and made a traffic-free- 5-hour drive to Hyannis.  We lucked out because our hotel room at the Sheraton was ready.  I turned in for a quick nap to get ready for the late afternoon.  My wife was still asleep when I awoke so I decided to stroll to the poolside bar for a Cape Cod IPA (Pretty Tasty.)  I returned back to the room, woke up my wife and headed out.  We took a walk down Main Street, did a little window-shopping and stopped into the British Brewing Company for a drink and some food to tide us over until dinner.  We weren’t sure exactly where we wanted to eat, so we took a walk down to the Harbor.  We decided to go to Spanky’s Clam Shack to grab a drink and figure out where to have dinner.  Based on our guidebooks and some kind people at the bar we headed back down main street went to the Paddock which was conveniently located across from our hotel.  The Paddock was very cozy, service was great and the food was good.  Our waitress told us that Johnny Mathis was playing the Music Tent behind the restaurant so we took a stroll after dinner to try to catch a few tunes.  We retired back to our room by Midnight.

All in all Hyannis was nice.  Unfortunately, it wasn’t the picture perfect cape cod town I had envisioned. 

Day 2:

We woke up around 10.  I got to my car and realized that somehow my rear tire on my bike was flat.  I didn’t have an extra tube or levers so I would have to find a bike shop when we got to Chatham.  Instead of taking Rt. 6 from Hyannis we decided to take 28 in to check out the towns on the way.  On our way though Yarmouth, a huge tent filled with skis caught my eye.  It seems that a NH and Maine ski shop (Rogers) was having a tent sale.  After almost causing an accident, I made it into the tent and picked up a new ski jacket (Karbon X-Ray) for $150.00!  (If anyone is interested they will be there until August 20th, I believe that they were at the Yarmouth Antique Shop.)  We slowly made our way into Chatham.  Wow the pedestrian traffic was unreal.  “This is more like it!”  It was exactly the picture-perfect cape cod town that I had in my mind’s eye!  We were exited to check into the Chatham Wayside Inn.  Our room was real quaint and had a beautiful terrace.  

We stepped out of the hotel and into the thick of town.  We window-shopped, caught our bearings and looked out for a nice place to lunch.  We headed over to The Blue Coral for a bit of al fresco dining.  Both service and food were great.  We were happy to be enjoying lunch outside under the cozy trees.  After I got my bike tire fixed (torn tube) we walked down to the beach and walked north to the Chatham Bars Inn.  Very nice, indeed!  We kept on thinking that this was the type of place that Zach Morris and company worked in during that one season of “Saved By The Bell.”  We checked out the menu in preparation for our anniversary dinner (Aug 9th, Day 4) and we weren’t too impressed.  We decided to hold off on making reservations as the type of food that we eat is limited and we were hoping to find a different type of menu.  After a few cocktails in town we made our way over to Christian’s for dinner.  We were lucky enough to score one of two tables on the outside terrace; service was good, food was just ok.  We decided to call it an early night, as we wanted to get up early to bike.  

Day 3:

We were up by 7:00 and out of the door by 7:30.  We weren’t comfortable with the traffic in the area on bicycles so I drove over by the tennis courts on Depot Road.  We found the beginning of the path from there and rode into Harwich.  The temperature was perfect and the ride was wonderful.  From my estimate we did around 15 miles round trip at a leisurely 2 hours.  We stopped several times to check out the scenery.  I really liked the Chatham airport.  We made our way back to the room, took quick showers and got back into the car for a Whale Watch on the Portuguese Princess out of Provincetown.  

The whale watch was terrific!!!! The guide said that we went on the best trip she’s ever seen.  She estimated that we saw 60-80 different whales.  I got tons of video and pictures.

Now for my thoughts on P-Town: Wow!  What a place!  We had so much fun there.  Everyone was so nice.  We had a few drinks at Peppes bar overlooking the harbor.  Our only regret was that we didn’t stay in Provincetown.  We’ll certainly do that next time we hit the cape.  Oh, we stopped in at Box Lunch to pick up some lunch on the way up.  They have two new fans at that place.

We made our way back to Chatham.  We missed the sunset but made it for the moonrise.  I took an Andyzee inspired shot of me holding the moon (Well kinda…my wife misunderstood exactly what I wanted but it turned out nice anyway).  We went to Vining’s Bistro for dinner.  Food, atmosphere and service were all good.   By the way, they have an 18 ounce Sam Smith IPA there that I couldn’t resist.

Day 4:  (Anniversary, last full day on the Cape.)

We woke up fairly early and went to the hotel’s restaurant for breakfast.  What a mistake!  The food was overpriced and service was horrible. We walked back down to Chatham Bars Inn to check out the menu again.  Maybe some menu special would catch our eye.  Nope, we still weren’t impressed.  We made our way across shore road to their beachfront bar and grill.  Nice spot!  We decided to have an early drink before heading back to the room for a quick nap.  

We made our way into Harwich to go on a seal watch around Monomoy Island.  We showed up over an hour early so we stopped in at Brax Landing for a cocktail outside on the Adirondack chairs…nice time.  We were on a 45’ catamaran that held maybe 20 people.  It was a nice trip and we saw many seals.  I was quite interested in Monomoy Island itself.  I’m going to try to find some sort of nature hiking tour next time around.  

We have heard nothing but good things about this place Bucas on 28 in Harwich.  We also heard that it is impossible to get a reservation.  I decided to just pop in and see if anything were open immediately (it was 6ish.)  We lucked out!  There was a table for two in the bar area that a couple had just left!  An attentive and friendly staff quickly sat us down.  Service: Excellent! Atmosphere: Excellent!  Food: Beyond Excellent!  We really enjoyed the dinner and were happy that we held out and decided to play it by ear.  We finished the evening walking through Chatham and stopping in to Emack and Bolios for some ice cream.

Day 5:

We woke up sad to leave the cape but decided to get an early start anyway.  We drove into Brewster to what I believed to be the closest Box Lunch on the way home.  After picking up food for the ride home we decided to take 6A back to 25 rather than 6.  We were glad we took the scenic route on our way out of the cape.

I can’t thank you guys enough for all your help in planning this trip.  Your comments and suggestions really helped to make this a perfect anniversary get away.

~~~Pictures to Follow~~~


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 10, 2006)

What type of restaurant is Bucas?  Never heard of it but your review has peaked my interest.  Same with Blue Coral.  We have only walked in the back to gawk at the dining area.  We'll have to give it a try.

P-Town is picturesque Cape Cod.  Us breeders (hilarious expression for heterosexuals I learned from a gay friend) need to just relax when we visit.  You should check out the bike trails near Race Point next time you go.  The trails kinda twist in and out of the dunes.  

It sounds like we have another one hooked....


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2006)

Rich glad you had a good time, next time you should plan on a longer stay. The Cape has a lot to offer.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> You should check out the bike trails near Race Point next time you go. The trails kinda twist in and out of the dunes.
> 
> It sounds like we have another one hooked....


 
A pic from this year


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 10, 2006)

But seriously - did you get to the Woodshed - ??  Or the Beachcomber - ???


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> But seriously - did you get to the Woodshed - ??  Or the Beachcomber - ???



Sorry Chile, I Didn't get to Wellfleet and spent only an hour or so in Brewster this morning.  I hit Box Lunch then the General Store on 6A.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> What type of restaurant is Bucas?  Never heard of it but your review has peaked my interest.  Same with Blue Coral.  We have only walked in the back to gawk at the dining area.  We'll have to give it a try.
> 
> P-Town is picturesque Cape Cod.  Us breeders (hilarious expression for heterosexuals I learned from a gay friend) need to just relax when we visit.  You should check out the bike trails near Race Point next time you go.  The trails kinda twist in and out of the dunes.
> 
> It sounds like we have another one hooked....



 Bucas  is Northern Italian.  Nice light cooking.  I had Striper with Lobster Risoto.  Impressive wine and cordial list as well.  This NY Eye-Tye recommends it.  I thought the bar area was cozier than the main dining room, btw.

Blue Coral was actually based on your wife's recommendation.  It was your standard N.E. food.  I had some chowder and a tuna melt for Lunch.  My wife had a salad.  Not overpriced and decent food.

I thought P-Town was great.  I could really kick back there.  Like I said we've planned on staying there for a bit our next time out.  Here's an  article  on NYT's website this evening...coincidence?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I thought P-Town was great. I could really kick back there. Like I said we've planned on staying there for a bit our next time out. Here's an article on NYT's website this evening...coincidence?


 
Rich, I can tell you a few stories about late nites on those rocks! And believe me, they ain't what you think.:roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 11, 2006)

Some Pictures

Harbor in Hyannis: 







Tent Sale on 28:






Our Room at the Chatham Wayside Inn:






A view from our Terrace:






A bike ride to Harwich:






More to come...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 11, 2006)

Bad news for us.  We had to scrap our trip to the Cape this weekend. We have an outstanding offer on a house and we plan on seeing a few more this weekend.  I wouldn't be too worried but the people buying our house want to close on 9/11 (great date for a closing right).  But to make up for it we will tack two days on our Labor Day trip.  I'm really looking forward to the Tues and Wed after Labor Day when the crowds leave for the season.  Having in-laws with a house on CC makes it really flexible for us to get up there.  Plus Sept/Oct is the best time to go in my opinion.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 11, 2006)

Whale Watch:











View from Pepe's:






Zee or Bea???






Star of India:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 11, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> Bad news for us.  We had to scrap our trip to the Cape this weekend. We have an outstanding offer on a house and we plan on seeing a few more this weekend.  I wouldn't be too worried but the people buying our house want to close on 9/11 (great date for a closing right).  But to make up for it we will tack two days on our Labor Day trip.  I'm really looking forward to the Tues and Wed after Labor Day when the crowds leave for the season.  Having in-laws with a house on CC makes it really flexible for us to get up there.  Plus Sept/Oct is the best time to go in my opinion.



Well, it's good and bad news Grassi.  Sorry you have to postpone your trip, but it's for a good reason.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 11, 2006)

Seal Watch:












Happy Couple on the Beach in Chatham:


----------



## Marc (Aug 11, 2006)

Did you see any cheap Legend 8000's in that tent sale?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2006)

Some nice pics Rich, sure does look like you had a good trip on the whale watch.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 11, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Did you see any cheap Legend 8000's in that tent sale?



They have a lot of Dynastar there.  I didn't look at the price, but I could have sworn I've saw some legend's on the demo rack.  

They have two shops.  You should give them a call, maybe they can get in touch with someone at the tent.

603-745- 8347
207-883-3669


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 11, 2006)

NICE PICS!!!  God, I love the Cape.......

You'll be back.  Man, are you hooked now......


----------



## andyzee (Aug 11, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> NICE PICS!!! God, I love the Cape.......
> 
> You'll be back. Man, are you hooked now......


 
Appears to be a sure thing. 

So when will you mods start working on a CC outing ?


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Appears to be a sure thing.
> 
> So when will you mods start working on a CC outing ?



Next year - 4th of July weekend.  See you at the Woodshed.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 15, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Next year - 4th of July weekend.  See you at the Woodshed.....



I'm in!  Since we have my in-laws place in Brewster we might be able to work out some type of lodging/lift ticket voucher arrangement.  ;-)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm still waiting to hear Greg's trip report.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm still waiting to hear Greg's trip report.



Not much to report on. We really just enjoyed laying around the beach and beach house. We did the Chatham thing one day; walked around town and then spent some time at the light and the beach. We were looking for the seals, but they were way out on some sand bars. Took the kids to the Zooquarium in Yarmouth one day, went to Brax twice, Clancy's in Harwich once (forgot how good that place is). We also ate at the Clancy's Beach Bar (not on a beach) in Dennisport - great fried seafood, but that place was cooking (no A/C). Also did a Clancy's Beach Bar takeout one night. We all got lobsters from a local seafood shop (cooked for us) and brought them back to the house another night. I golfed one day at Quashnet Valley CC in Mashpee. Great time, great weather, mellow vacation.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 15, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Next year - 4th of July weekend. See you at the Woodshed.....


 
Although I prefer something further north, P-Town could be interesting  , I'm in.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 15, 2006)

We have a house up in Eastham...i used to spend my summers in college up there bartending at night and surfing/sailing during the day,,,MV and ACK are cool.....Columbus day weekend is great, cooler, foliage, no crowds and everyhing is still open....on the MV you can rent scooters and buzz around....easy day trip...no need to pay to put the car on the ferry....if you go to the Cape, look at going further out (Orleans, Eastham, Wellfleet, Trouro, Ptown....great B&B's, great restaurants etc.....love the cape...going up in 2 weeks for 4 days....just cant get there enough


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 15, 2006)

Get a room at the Chatam Bars Inn in Chatham....one of the top 500 places to stay in the world,,,and Chatham is a great town


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 16, 2006)

Interesting.  I download a new .kml for google earth that has travel films for different places and I found  This one  on P-Town.


----------

